# Funny Kenzie



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

This picture makes me laugh  Kenzie with a toilet paper roll...


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

lol, funny what they get into, mine only seems to stick his nose in the shopping bags though


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww bless cute  Bobby tears them to shreds


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

That's cute! Maybe he was trying to dress up like an elephant or cyril sneer or something! Clever clever!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

LOL!!!!! Kenzieeeee :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

thats like our jazz ...


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Haha they are both so hilarious! :cornut:


----------

